# VA Vocational Rehabilitation/ GI Bill.



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## jmetler918 (Mar 11, 2018)

I’m going to be using the hen GI Bill it pays MAH of an R5 with dependents of the zip code your apprenticeship training school isn’t located for 36 months. Going Union route they consider it OJT and pay you in different percentages for 36 months. Going to a VOC training itnwill lay the 100% of benefits for 36 months. Go to va.gov and look for the GI Bill link and find the comparison tool and look up the school and or NJATC you are trying to attend and it will tell you what you are entitled to. Cause some times it pays off more to use the Montgomery GI Bill over the 911 GI Bill. Find you’re local VSO and they should be able to help you as well or go to the place and ask to speak with there Veterans affairs liaison.


----------



## jmetler918 (Mar 11, 2018)

It should be E5 
And is located not isn’t located
It will pay.

Sorry on my phone and on the ship so I made a couple typos. I’m getting out on Tuesday so a lot of this stuff is fresh on my mind with VA benefits


----------



## BlakeKirk (May 12, 2018)

I have my first appointment with my VRO on Thursday. Apparently, the VA will buy all tge tools required of a Journeyman for you. 😎


----------



## jmetler918 (Mar 11, 2018)

Yeah it’s depends. You get about 500 maybe 1000 bucks towards books a seam eater I think or something like that


----------

